# Your hunt Subscription charge



## Weezy (1 November 2007)

Interested to know the variation around the country.  OBH this season is...

One day a week - £1,020
Two or more - £1,275
8 tickets - £680
8 tickets (Weds only) - £520
4 tickets - £350

Caps are
Monday &amp; Wednesday £60 (visitors £80)
Saturday £80 (visitors 120)

Pretty pricey I think - how does this compare?


----------



## ihatework (1 November 2007)

Ouch!
I now remember why I don't go hunting!!!


----------



## Rowreach (1 November 2007)

We pay £100 subs and £10/day cap.  We only hunt one day a week from late October till mid March.  There's usually only about 12 people out, and no visitors are allowed (unless they are friends of subscribers).  It's really good fun.  Where I was before, the subs were £1,200 (more now I think) and £20/day, and fields of 60+.  Lots of trotting round headlands and queueing for jumps.  :grin:


----------



## Gucci_b (1 November 2007)

Here in surrey 

standard subscription £965
friends of the hunt union includes standard subscription £1,400
non riding £60
10 day pass £550
grooms of full subscribers £125 max (4 days)
junior 18-25 £250
under 18 £200
full cap (4 days) £60


----------



## Tinkerbee (1 November 2007)

a couple of hundred pounds...i think

and 15-30 pound cap


----------



## faerie666 (1 November 2007)

Adults                            920
Couples                        1320
Extra adult                     575
Young adults 26-30         595
Young adults 21-25         395
Young riders 16-21         275
Pony clubbers under 16    45
Other children                 65
Farmers                        695     
Farmers couples            965
Extra Adults Farmers      500

Point to point owners     360 first horse, 300 horse thereafter 

Cap                    20
Children               8
Guest                 40
Visitor                75
Xmas Eve visitor 85


I think our charges are far to complicated.


----------



## wendygood (1 November 2007)

OK I may be think but if you become a subscriber do u still pay cap?


----------



## RunToEarth (1 November 2007)

Big landowner sooo I am just paying wire money and then my members sub on top of that is about £100 atm.


----------



## Haniki (1 November 2007)

If you are a subscriber you pay field money as well as a sub - either ever time you go out or it can be compounded for the season. Ours is £10 per day.
Sub -  £360 - individual
          £295 - individual farmer
Cap - £30

That's in Devon.


----------



## Starbucks (1 November 2007)

£650 two days
£600 one day

But £20 field money which is quite steep I reckon.

It's a shame we have to make up the caps for all the big land owners *sigh*


----------



## icklemadame (1 November 2007)

Old Surrey &amp; Burstow - £650 sub and then £20 cap for a full subscriber.... last season as a 'youth' (18-25) I paid £350 and £20 cap... really struggled to save the extra £300 this year!!


----------



## Starbucks (1 November 2007)

Gah - your so lucky!!  I'm 24 and have to go for full subs now!!  I did a bit of a deal - but it was much more than £300!! 

I think it should be means tested!!


----------



## icklemadame (1 November 2007)

A kinda prove how little money you have type scheme?! I agree!! I'd qualify for a free sub I'm sure!! Guess I was lucky to pay a half sub for so long, but yes, now I'm 26 I'm feeling the real strain of being an adult!!


----------



## Starbucks (2 November 2007)

Yea like parents get when kids go to uni! 

Don't think I'd do that brill actually, but my mum is well poor and has to spend most of her money on hunting!!  

Out huntsman is also a big shooting man though - hunting is a complete BARGAIN in comparison!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (2 November 2007)

Starbucks, it's loads cheaper to go shooting than hunting for us!

My husband paid about £700 for a full gun this season, he is out approximately two out of every three Saturdays, beat one shoot one.  And at the end of the day, he cleans his gun and puts it away, and there's no more expense until he has to buy more cartridges!  Downside is there are pheasants hanging in the garage for days...


----------



## lucym (2 November 2007)

wow some of your hunts are expensive.
down ere in devon its all pretty cheap. 
free for pony club members
£10 for adults- field money

subs are free for under 18s, 50 for over 18s, and 300 for adults.
quite reasonable compared to some


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (2 November 2007)

Full subs £1350
Husband &amp; Wife full subs £1750
other variations down to 5 days a season for £410

 Saturday cap £80
weekday £40


----------



## Sneedy (2 November 2007)

I used to hunt in South Wales and only paid £120 for an annual subscription, it was great fun as well!!!

Can't afford to hunt in Northants now as I think its about £90 for a day with the Pytchley  :crazy:??


----------



## severnmiles (2 November 2007)

£100.00 Subs and £2.00 each meet for the raffle and the box, no annoyingly huge fields either!


----------



## Weezy (2 November 2007)

I am moving to Wales :grin:


----------



## brighteyes (2 November 2007)

I'm off to Devon  :grin:


----------



## severnmiles (2 November 2007)

I am moving to Wales :grin:
		
Click to expand...

     I actually had my best day down here at the end of 04 (despite having previously hunted with SHH and the Ledbury) 11 mile point.  We had to get a lorry brought up, there was just a field master, a whip, the huntsman and me, we even lost the terriermen and car followers.  Don't think I'll ever get a day as exciting as that again!  Oh and we didn't get Charlie!


----------



## Eagle_day (2 November 2007)

Ours is fairly typical for Lincolnshire:

Subscription    575
Field money    10
Vistors' cap     40


----------



## duckpond (7 November 2007)

Wow who do you hunt with, thats cheap.


----------



## Boxers (7 November 2007)

Who do you hunt with?  My daughter is hoping to go with Blankney in December and then in the new year.


----------



## druid (13 November 2007)

Bloody hell yours are expensive!

595 here, 295 for landowners. Cap: 20 members/80 visitors/150 foreign visitors (we had problems with swelled fields due to your ban/F&amp;M as we're one of the closest to the airport)


----------



## JenHunt (14 November 2007)

am so glad i hunt in the north! the bilsdale is excellent value!
full subs £365 (+ £5 each day you turn out)
10 day £200 i think
day sub £40


----------



## SpruceRI (16 November 2007)

peachesandcream  - where in Devon?  We go for a hunting hols Devon/Somerset every year and pay about £100 cap each hunt.

Not going to hunt next year, just go for the hacking!


----------

